# Sarek Massif / Rappadalen



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, this is actually a continuation / addendum of my other post:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71681

4: This is where my expedition started, at the Kwikkjokk heliport






5: The Sarek massif from one of the lower peaks





6: Rappadalen from above





7: A female elk in the lower lying Rappadalen .. this is without a telelens, so really close


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 11, 2007)

What an experience. 
I like each and every one of your photos (and have actually started with your other thread, to click on the link at the bottom of that one to continue right away and am now commenting at the end of all the photos). And did you go there ALL ON YOUR OWN? With NO ONE ELSE but the reindeer and elk for your company?

I have never been up there, only my father and brother were there many, many years ago, also hiking, but that must have been back in the late seventies or so. They also brought home some impressive photos (my father took those at the time).


----------



## danir (Feb 11, 2007)

Love 5 (the second here).
What country is that?
Dani


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

danir said:


> Love 5 (the second here).
> What country is that?
> Dani



Northern Sweden / Lapland, not far from Kiruna and the Norwegian border


----------



## Arhy (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow! Mountains! Only there you can touch the freedom!
Perfect!!


----------



## PNA (Feb 11, 2007)

What time of the year and the temps?????


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> What time of the year and the temps?????



Late summer, since the hike went quite through different altitudes, mid-day temperatures would vary between slightly above freezing point to 15 degC. One afternoon in a low valley on a sunny day even above 20 degC.

Mornings and evenings could be cruelly cold though, even in the valleys I had ice on the tent sometimes.


----------



## PNA (Feb 11, 2007)

I've driven to the capital cties of Norway and Sweden from Denmark, but not North of them.

Beautiful mountain ranges.....!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> I've driven to the capital cties of Norway and Sweden from Denmark, but not North of them.
> 
> Beautiful mountain ranges.....!



Thanks.. those mountains are more than 1000 km north of Stockholm


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 11, 2007)

very nice


----------



## perylousdemon (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice shots. I think the last one might actually be a moose, though, unless you call it by a different name, in which case, I'm an idiot. :lmao: Anyway, excellent work.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 11, 2007)

awesome pics Alex! Why you didn't tell me about this special trip?!?!?!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

perylousdemon said:


> Nice shots. I think the last one might actually be a moose, though, unless you call it by a different name, in which case, I'm an idiot. :lmao: Anyway, excellent work.



There is only elk in Sweden


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

mentos_007 said:


> awesome pics Alex! Why you didn't tell me about this special trip?!?!?!



hmmm, not sure, but I think I *did *tell you some time ago


----------



## perylousdemon (Feb 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> There is only elk in Sweden



Yes, I'm an idiot. I looked it up. What people in the U.S. call moose, you call elk, and what we call elk, I believe you may call red deer? I apologize.


----------



## chris82 (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow no 6 is my fav,Those mountains look perfect,with the loud blowing over the top of them and the river flowng through them.Excellent shot.No 5 is also excellen,I love the shadow of the clouds on the bottom but I think you should have taken the shot closerto the edge


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 12, 2007)

chris82 said:


> but I think you should have taken the shot closerto the edge



I see what you mean! Often it is good to something also in the foreground, but I agree that here there is a little bit too much foreground.

However, getting closer to "the edge" was not easy, as there was no real edge which you could approach ... mountains can be complicated sometimes  But I might dig out different images which are taken from an allrogether different spot to see if they look better in that respect.


*perylousydemon*:

exactly, but many people do not know 

Elk (English) = Moose (American) 
Red Deer (less common: Wild Deer) (English) = "American" Elk (American)


----------



## Arch (Feb 12, 2007)

this looks like an amazing place... and something id like to do at some point... good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> this looks like an amazing place... and something id like to do at some point... good stuff :thumbup:



do it while young, it requires some preperation and can be physically rather demanding.

highly reccommended though!! 

I actually almost froze one of my toes due to some lack of concentration one evening on that trip ....


----------



## abraxas (Feb 12, 2007)

The air looks so clean- I'd be afraid to exhale, that my grey soul would escape and mung up the pristine views.


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 12, 2007)

Great shots, Alex! I like #5 and #6.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 12, 2007)

Incredible shots!! The scenery is stunning. And it's so amazing how close you got to the elk/moose. I've really enjoyed your threads of your Arctic wanderings.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 13, 2007)

*ShootHoops *Thanks  those two are also my favourites.

*Antarctican *Well, I guess since there was a small stream (like the one one you can see) separating us two, the elk was not really afraid of me


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 13, 2007)

#5 and #6 for me too.  Just an absolute WOW.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 14, 2007)

Lovely landscapes there Alex :thumbup:


----------



## cumi (Feb 14, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Northern Sweden / Lapland, not far from Kiruna and the Norwegian border


 
These photos make me visit this place once. Very nice!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 14, 2007)

cumi said:


> These photos make me visit this place once. Very nice!



well, I absolutely reccommend it! This was actually in the Sarek national park, which in some parts can become "crowded" with hikers (well, what you can call crowded in the wilderness) during "season". but if you avoid peak season, and avoid the more popular routes you might not meet a soul for days.

I might go back there this summer.

In case you need advice, feel free to bugger me 

BTW, this is not very far from where the famous ice hotel is built in the winter!

*Mohain *& *Tangerini *: Thanks 

hmm, you all missed my other post on it


----------

